# Electrical issues: Trunk, washer fluid, 12v



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

So up until the past few days, the trunk, washer fluid and 12v accessory adapters worked just fine. Now, all at once, without any known reason, they all stopped working. Both 12v stopped working. I have two usb charging devices, one in each and neither now work, but the cable works elsewhere. The trunk no longer unlocks, although I can hear a click every once and a while. I have pulled the emergency lever to get it open and manually locked it with a screw driver and can try both the FOB and the trunk button and neither work, and I have tried holding down and pressing the button on the door several times. I have checked the water level and it is good.

I've checked all the body control module fuses and they all appear fine. I have actually checked every fuse in the interior and everything I could think to check that could some way be connected in the fuse box under the hood.

Any thoughts or suggestions? These things make the Cruze very frustrating.

Thanks!

Russell


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Year of car and country operated in?

Rob


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

2011 US

Add to the list both brake and tail lights not working.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like a trip to the dealer is in order...


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

Just went over bumper to bumper... Would there be any way manufacturer defects could still be to blame? This car has been frustrating since we bought it.


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

Soonest I can get into the dealership with both of theirs and our schedule is Thursday afternoon. We have an out of state trip we had planned for the following day. It's rather frustrating that all these things failed (which tells me it's a central issue) within a few months after our bumper to bumper coverage ends, so we will have to pay for the service visit.

Very frustrating.

Thanks for any help and suggestions though, they are welcome!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Russel,

I'm sorry to hear of this concern with your vehicle. I understand that you plan on taking it to the dealership and I will be glad to reach out to your dealership on your behalf and work alongside them in order to try to find the best solution possible. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership name if I can be of any assistance. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

So just talked to service advisor, $827 BCM needs replacement.
expensive.


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

So got BCM fixed and still trunk button doesn't work, $150 to get that replaced.

There should be a recall on those or free replacements.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Trunk button corrosion is a known issue with '11s and '12s. There is a newly designed replacement part. BCMs flaking out is relatively new, but seems to be a growing issue.


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

It happened the exact same time the BCM failed. I don't know why, but it did. Is this newly designed replacement part $150 or does Chevy actually give this away to uphold their name and quality?


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

Problem #3. I have now had 3 major issues with this stupid car.

Is there not some sort of way that I can appeal things to Chevy and get them to honor their bum deal of a car? Some sort of good will deal.

Problem #2 was a complete replacement of the manual transmission. This took 1 month.

Problem #3 is stabilitrak is now apparently needing servicing and the car rattles and shakes and revs itself up every 3 or 4 seconds.

Seriously? What a sad decision it was to trust Chevy. I was told I shouldn't because of the bail-outs but I, for some reason, still thought there was quality in the name.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Problem 3 - is this when sitting at idle? If so I suspect the PVC cover is in the process of failing. This is part of the powertrain warranty. There is a new design for this part that protects the springs better.


----------

